# New Posts not working for me



## uncleswede

Hi,

For the last few days I've not been able to view forum entries via the New Posts link. I just get the ...

_No topics or posts met your search criteria_

... message

I did see this mentioned as a side issue on another thread the other day but couldn't find it on searching.

I've cleared my web cache and cookies but that hasn't remedied it.
I'm using the latest version of Chrome (version 26.0.1410.43 m).

Anyone else having the same problem? Is it the site or not?

CHeers
CD


----------



## Sandy_Saunders

Hi Uncle Swede

This has recently started happening to me as well. It occurred to me that it coincided with me changing the time to BST. So I have changed back to GMT and it seems to be working OK on the first trial.  

Sandy


----------



## uncleswede

Sandy,

Oh... I changed my forum profile to BST too about then.
I'll try that.

Thanks
CD


----------



## greygit

uncleswede said:


> Sandy,
> 
> Oh... I changed my forum profile to BST too about then.
> I'll try that.
> 
> Thanks
> CD


I'm having the same problem but I haven't changed any time lines.


----------



## EJB

Same problem for me!.....No time change either.

PS. If I click 'new posts' while the site is open....the new posts actually show.....ie. those that are new since I visited the site.


----------



## steco1958

I changed my time zone to GMT+1 yesterday, just checked the new posts, and it works ok for me.

Steve


----------



## jerseyt

It is happening to me too and i have not made any changes, the only way i could sort it was going to forum index first and then back to the new post link.


----------



## greygit

Just change my profile to GMT (minus the hour) and new posts working again.
Think you have a problem there Nuke. 8O


----------



## Sandy_Saunders

Alas, I spoke too soon, New posts is not working now.   

Sandy


----------



## uncleswede

Yep - same for me; still not working. The GMT change appeared to work at first but I was just experiencing what EJB did - i.e. click New Posts a second time once on the site and I can see the posts that had been made since I first accessed the site. But if I leave the site and go back to it a few hours later - no new posts...

Nuke - this now looks like a server-based rather than a client-based issue...

Rgds
CD


----------



## peterandirene

I have the same problem!


----------



## buffallobill

peterandirene said:


> I have the same problem!


i am getting the same problem..


----------



## Penquin

All we can do is hope that the admin can identify and sort out any problem - not a task that I would fancy but I am sure Nuke will be burning the midnight oil trying to identify what is going on - he does that very well IMO.

So we can only wait and see what transpires......

Dave


----------



## greygit

Yep, mine has stopped working again as well.
No reply from Nuke, do you think he has seen these posts? 8O


----------



## greygit

Nuke if you are reading these post some info for you, I have just finished reading the posts on the home page so before closing the site I clicked on new posts and it worked but it didn't when I first signed on.


----------



## suedew

Not working for me either, have had the odd occasion where this happened in the past but logging off and then on again usually sorted it.
frustrated from Hull :lol: 

Sue


----------



## teljoy

greygit said:


> Nuke if you are reading these post some info for you, I have just finished reading the posts on the home page so before closing the site I clicked on new posts and it worked but it didn't when I first signed on.


I've tried just about everything. I even deleted the cookie manually and then tried to log on afresh but still the problem. I agree that before logging off some posts are shown but I think these are just those that have arrived since logging on as they are too few to be anything else.

Terry


----------



## suedew

Don't know if it is significant, but I contacted on line help desk and mine is ok now.

Woopeee.

Sue


----------



## meavy

I thought it was just me and my iPad.


----------



## rugbyken

You don't realise how much you miss a simple click format untill you loose it, first lost the automatic sign in now getting the same no new posts etc & have to go through discussion enter forums etc boo hoo


----------



## Jean-Luc

*No topics or posts met your search criteria

Me too, issue still exists after I updated my time to GMT+1 and cleared all my cookies :?*


----------



## suedew

After working ok yesterday afternoon and this morning have the same problem again.

Sue :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## TerryL

Having same problem too, but waited to see if anyone had managed to resolve it.

NUKE could you or one of your helpers let us know what you think?


----------



## EJB

Still a problem.....Perhaps admin can post that it is being looked at????


----------



## uncleswede

Well, my 'New Posts' seems to be working again today 
I've made no changes at this end.
I will reserve judgement for the next few days...


----------



## Penquin

The "New Posts" forum comes up, but is NOT displaying new posts only but many that have been looked at by me (and posted on).....

I am still also getting ALL posts marked as read at random intervals, whether that is linked I have no clue,

it may allay many people if the admin could post a comment about "work in progress" but these problems seem to have started at about the same time as the latest rally posts appearance last week.....

is there any possibility that all of the problems that have been reported are linked? :? 8O 

Dave


----------



## gorsecover

Me too........having same problem.Shame really as the new posts are the main bit for me.
Martin


----------



## nukeadmin

I was away for a weekend break with family from Friday lunchtime until midday today, so only just had chance to look at this.

Now I don't have this problem, but Ben said he has looked at it and he had the issue so its very weird, will be looking into it more, but it looks like its cookie based somehow


----------



## nukeadmin

well Ben has just tested and his is working fine now, mine was always working ok, I have changed mine to be GMT +1 and still works

what do you all have set in your Date Format field on your forum profile pages ?

I have the following:-

D M d, Y g:i a

It may be something like you have browsed MHF with another device and it is refreshing in the background or you have another tab in a browser open somewhere as that could possibly do similar results


----------



## paulkenny9

Its on and off for me, yesterday seemed to work fine after a few dodgy days. Today is another dodgy day,

Its not the end of the world, just press the discussion button instead, same difference


----------



## teljoy

nukeadmin said:


> well Ben has just tested and his is working fine now, mine was always working ok, I have changed mine to be GMT +1 and still works
> 
> what do you all have set in your Date Format field on your forum profile pages ?
> 
> I have the following:-
> 
> D M d, Y g:i a
> 
> It may be something like you have browsed MHF with another device and it is refreshing in the background or you have another tab in a browser open somewhere as that could possibly do similar results


Nuke

I tried lots of things but not date format. Before I change it you have said you have;

D M d, Y g;i a

I've got Y-m-d H;i;s Is this relevant ? I've touched nothing.

terry


----------



## uncleswede

nukeadmin said:


> well Ben has just tested and his is working fine now, mine was always working ok, I have changed mine to be GMT +1 and still works
> 
> what do you all have set in your Date Format field on your forum profile pages ?
> 
> I have the following:-
> 
> D M d, Y g:i a
> 
> It may be something like you have browsed MHF with another device and it is refreshing in the background or you have another tab in a browser open somewhere as that could possibly do similar results


Hi Nuke,
I have the same Date Format setting as you.
CD


----------



## Penquin

Odd problem it certainly is, my date/time forum has remained unchanged at what it always has been (one hour in front of the UK).

I have cleared cookies three times so far -and the problem seems to vanish for an hour or two then come back.....

is there any chance that the read / unread posts problem which has also been reported (without doing anything all posts suddenly display as "read") is linked?

The oddest thing is the way some things work normally for a while then stop completely........

Thanks for looking at it - not a job I would have any clue as to how to solve.

Dave


----------



## suedew

Have tried everything except system restore, I have an HP laptop and it recently did a complete update, not sure if it was before or after problem, but will try that.

Sue


----------



## nukeadmin

> is there any chance that the read / unread posts problem which has also been reported (without doing anything all posts suddenly display as "read") is linked?


almost certainly


----------



## daveil

Mines not working!


----------



## suedew

Dug out my old netbook, took me ages to get it to 'talk' to anything, showed a few new posts, but nothing like the number I expected.
Taking the grandchildren away, on my own, tomorrow, will need MHF and Aldra to keep me sane.

Sue

p.s. know some will say that is debatable :lol:


----------



## aldra

sue, don't know about the sane bit

But we can enjoy being mad together


----------



## nukeadmin

"think" i may have found something which might have contributed, only time will tell as older sessions die and new ones are created, so bear with it for a day or so and let me know


----------



## Yaxley

I have been away for a few days and now I cant get 'New Posts'.
Ian


----------



## Yaxley

Also the posted time is an hour behind
Ian
PS also my post disappeared for a few minutes.Gremlins?


----------



## Penquin

Yaxley said:


> Also the posted time is an hour behind
> Ian
> PS also my post disappeared for a few minutes.Gremlins?


That probably means that you have not altered your "Forum Profile" when the clocks changed last week.....

go to the "Home" button on the top line, left hand side and hover over the word Home, a drop down menu will appear, move the cursor down to "Forum Profile" and press that line.

Scroll down the next page that appears and you will discover the time part at the bottom just above the section for the Avatar.

Change the time to reflect the current time where you are and then go to the bottom of that page and press SUBMIT (that often gets forgotten apparently).

MHF does not change time when the clocks change so that has to be done manually twice every year, forward in the spring and back in the autumn.

I hope that resolves that problem anyway..... 

Dave


----------



## angelaa

Just changed the time like penguin said, but still no new posts.


----------



## Penquin

but is the time correct now ?

The new posts seems to be a difficult problem to sort - perhaps because for many of us it is intermittent and that sort of problem is notoriously hard to identify......

We all hope that they can find what is causing this annoyance though.... soon !!

Dave


----------



## keith_c

I'm not getting "new posts" either - it's saving me lots of time each day as I can't be bothered to trawl around looking for new posts so I just look at what's on the front page.


----------



## suedew

Have never changed time on my profile in all the years I have been on MHF, this is the first time this problem has persisted so doubt it is anything to do with the time. still no new posts.

sue


----------



## teljoy

suedew said:


> Have never changed time on my profile in all the years I have been on MHF, this is the first time this problem has persisted so doubt it is anything to do with the time. still no new posts.
> 
> sue


Agreed that it is nothing to do with the GMT time. But I am sure it is relevant that the time last visited is always shown as the current time so new posts since last visited is always going to be nil.
The problem lies somewhere in that area I think.

Terry


----------



## Yaxley

Thanks Penquin
Have now changed the clock.
Hope you didnt get up that early just for me.
Ian


----------



## pete4x4

Goes wrong for me when I use a Chrome browser, fine with firefox


----------



## nukeadmin

> Goes wrong for me when I use a Chrome browser, fine with firefox


interesting as that would point to a cookie issue, have those with issues tried deleting cookies


----------



## nukeadmin

hmmm the more i think on it, the more I think cookie tied in with the time changeover, as Terry mentioned if the times were wrong and the cookie was fixed to the old time system then it would always show no new posts


----------



## pete4x4

I think your right, I failed to mention that my time was still GMT, have changed it now and CHROME is reporting new posts ok again.
Firefox never seemed to have an issue.


----------



## Penquin

Nuke; you asked (bottom of previous page) about others clearing cookies and experiencing problems;

I have the same problem and have cleared cookies 4 times now in 3 days and have said that before......

Agree though it seems to show time last visited correctly when I first open it (e.g. 6.45 am) but click on one post and then go back and it shows the current time for time last visited......

why is it disregarding the previous time?

it seems as if it is almost logging out and in again automatically each time I change a page.

It is also still marking *ALL* posts at the same time as "read" when they are not - whenever I return to the forum index page, even if I have only looked at one from the whole page - is that part of the same problem that it is logging out/in without being aware of it?

Most odd, but thanks for looking, as you will hopefully have seen I am trying to be helpful not critical since this is annoying but I would not know where to start....... hence why I have tried to help people when they report their clock is one hour out......

Dave


----------



## teljoy

nukeadmin said:


> hmmm the more i think on it, the more I think cookie tied in with the time changeover, as Terry mentioned if the times were wrong and the cookie was fixed to the old time system then it would always show no new posts


Sorry Nuke , I tried that cleared my MHF cookies and let MHF set them again but still not working.

Terry

Edit: Unless there are other cookies set with MHF as I only cleared the MHF ones.


----------



## teljoy

Penquin said:


> e - is that part of the same problem that it is logging out/in without being aware of it?
> 
> Dave


That's an area that might be worth looking at.

Terry


----------



## lindyloot

I have the same problem been like it for a few days


----------



## teljoy

I moved away from the site and came back over an hour later and the new posts worked?

I am now confused!!

Terry


----------



## uncleswede

Nuke, 

Accessed mhf on my android tablet for the first time in a few weeks (since before the problem started) and now have the no new posts issue on that too. I can't see that being a cookie issue on my tablet.


----------



## greygit

I tried deleting cookies changing times etc, nada, I think you have a problem at your end Nuke but don't take it to PC world :wink:


----------



## Penquin

This morning it showed me more than 40 new posts on the forum index, but according to the "New Posts" option there are 2.......

when I return to the index page it shows all but four as having been read........ WRONG

it is not a cookie problem here as I am deleting the cookie trail several times a day "just in case"

I suspect that one of the recent tweeks has changed a parameter on something else making the thing unstable.

You COULD try removing the photo display and the rally posts so that we go back to the state it was a couple of weeks ago.....

that might give a clue where the error is occurring.

Surely it is worth trying if you cannot identify the source of the oft repeated problem? The same problem has been reported by an awful lot of people recently on a whole variety of different formats so we cannot all be out of step can we?

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

Dave the photos have nothing to do with new posts

the 2 posts that were showing in new posts, don't suppose you noticed the timestamp on them ?


----------



## nukeadmin

just ran through some more tests with Ben as he encountered the issue this morning (Still ok for me)

I went into the sessions table and removed his sessions entries and new posts immediately started working

however he found himself on the home page as obviously the session contains what page you are looking at etc

So I intend to empty the sessions table to see if this resolves the issue, this will dump everyone back to the home page and reset their new posts at the same time.

Will give it 5 mins and then do it, so if you suddenly find yourself on the site homepage when you refresh do not adjust your sets


----------



## nukeadmin

ok i did this about 30 mins ago, so would be interested to see if anyone has new posts showing soon.

It won't immediately as everyone will be reset to 0 new posts, but once a few posts have been made they should show in new posts


----------



## Penquin

nukeadmin said:


> Dave the photos have nothing to do with new posts


I would be VERY surprised if they did, in case you cannot tell, I am grasping at straws and my suggestion was effectively the same as going back to a restore point of a couple of weeks ago......

The two posts that were showing were the "Where to leave the motorhome" thread and "The North Korea bluffing?" threads - it was at about 1040 local time.....

For me currently it says on New Posts " No topics or posts met your search criteria " as before, but if the system has been reset by the session being changed at your end, that is what I should expect I believe....

The proof of the pudding will come in a few minutes once new posts HAVE been made. At present the last "New Post" time stamp on the index is 1235 from Pusser on the "RIP Maggie" thread.

NB don't forget we are working on French time - one hour ahead and 50 years behind the UK...... :lol:

Dave

Edit; 2 minutes later the New Posts link shows 2 New Posts - mine on this thread and Grath's on the "RIP Maggie" thread, so, so far it looks like you may have achieved it - in which case a very big THANK YOU from me and I am sure everyone else.....

Such intermittent problems in anything are incredibly diffiuclt to locate and sort - we all know that from taking the car/MH to the garage with that odd noise which we hear at times..... 

Dave


----------



## Penquin

Update 2 - at present the "New Posts" option seems to be working, so thank you for trying that last tweek, I will keep my fingers crossed that others say the same.....

Can you also look at the way it is marking all posts read when they haven't been read? It changes all of them except those with the flame sign to a simple white background.....

Any ideas?

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

> Can you also look at the way it is marking all posts read when they haven't been read? It changes all of them except those with the flame sign to a simple white background.....


well all the threads will have been marked as read when i reset the sessions, and only as new posts are made will the icons change,

caveat "i think" lol as sessions on our site are complex beasts


----------



## Penquin

For me it is working properly......

I do hope that others will say the same PLEASE 8O 8O  

Thank you for your trials and tribulations over this - not easy and like everyone else, I do hope that you have cracked it.......

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## jerseyt

Still not working for me - sorry


----------



## teljoy

Penquin said:


> For me it is working properly......
> 
> I do hope that others will say the same PLEASE 8O 8O
> 
> Thank you for your trials and tribulations over this - not easy and like everyone else, I do hope that you have cracked it.......
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dave


Sorry Dave and Nuke

Not working I'm afraid. Been away from the site since 12:45 and now back. Last visit said 14:52 same as current time and no new posts.

Terry


----------



## Sandy_Saunders

Still not working for me either I'm afraid. 

Sandy


----------



## Penquin

It has stopped again - all posts made from before1424 CET are no longer marked as unread on the forum index - which is as it was before the last tweek with sessions.....

BUT posts since that time are currently listed in new posts....

I went out at 1458 and put the pc into standby, but I have just tried to do that again in case that triggers the problem but it doesn't......

As Alice would have said if computers and MHF had been around then;

"Curiouser and curiouser" 8O :lol: 

Dave


----------



## EJB

Still not working for me


----------



## 04HBG

Reminds me of my old car "Daisy"
Some days she goes some days she dont just like trying to bring up new posts.

RD


----------



## daveil

Mines still not working :?


----------



## javea

Same here.

Mike


----------



## lindyloot

Still not working here either


----------



## Penquin

Now gone back to marking every post as READ, which they are not.....

It was good while it lasted - sadly my keenness for it to have been fixed was premature......

sorry for raising hopes in so many (including myself  )

Dave


----------



## Mikemoss

It's just starting working again for me. Thanks for the fix Nuke.


----------



## Penquin

I think this has been said before but may well bear repeating.....

on the Forum Index page at the top right corner is this section;

You last visited on Today - 9:58 pm
The time now is Today - 10:03 pm
All times are GMT + 2 Hours
*Motorhome Facts Forum Index*

Before the last few weeks if I used that page (which I often do) it used to show the previous time that I had come e.g. Yesterday 2330 or whatever.....

It now shows the most *recent* i.e. the current time that I refreshed the page (in the example above I came on at 9.58 pm, read that page and then went to the index page at 1002 pm, NOT the last.....

Is it possible that this is the cause of the "*All posts read and therefore no New Posts*" problem that seems to be still happening to many of us (or happening again as it stopped for a short while for me earlier).

My way of thinking is that somehow the site is effectively logging off and on when the page changes - very quickly, but doing it anyway. Hence it shows the time I started *this *session, *NOT the LAST* session as it used to show and as the name suggests.... :?

Comments from others about what they see on theirs ?

Dave


----------



## gorsecover

Was working and now stopped again.
Confused !!!!!


----------



## jerseyt

Working when viewing on my iPad will check on desktop tomorrow.


----------



## javea

Working on my iPad now.

Mike


----------



## nukeadmin

I'm not entirely sure how newposts works, I had a google and seemingly not many other people are for phpbb2 which is what mhf is based upon

I checked the code and it does this

SELECT posts from database where post_time >= lastvisit time

i.e. it uses the last visit time stored in the database and uses that to show the posts that have been added since that time

done even more digging and the last visit time is set in a session (and a cookie) and then written to the lastvisit field in the database and all of that seems to be happening.

so afaik it looks to be doing what it is supposed to.

like i say if i click on new posts it shows me posts since either my last login or since my session timed out.

It may be therefore that some of the issues may be caused by mobile devices / smartphones / iPads being logged in still and skewing the results or other tabs open meaning session is active etc.

I am at a loss tbh because it seems to work


----------



## mandyandandy

Just be quiet about this will you, I was fine till I read all through the posts last night, got up this morning and no new posts at all, everything showing as read. 

Not happy   
Mandy 

I don't click on anything but discussions and it usually just takes me to full forum with all new posts showing unmarked.


----------



## greygit

nukeadmin said:


> I'm not entirely sure how newposts works, I had a google and seemingly not many other people are for phpbb2 which is what mhf is based upon
> 
> I checked the code and it does this
> 
> SELECT posts from database where post_time >= lastvisit time
> 
> i.e. it uses the last visit time stored in the database and uses that to show the posts that have been added since that time
> 
> done even more digging and the last visit time is set in a session (and a cookie) and then written to the lastvisit field in the database and all of that seems to be happening.
> 
> so afaik it looks to be doing what it is supposed to.
> 
> like i say if i click on new posts it shows me posts since either my last login or since my session timed out.
> 
> It may be therefore that some of the issues may be caused by mobile devices / smartphones / iPads being logged in still and skewing the results or other tabs open meaning session is active etc.
> 
> I am at a loss tbh because it seems to work


Mines still not working this morning and I'm using a desktop computer.
Time for outside help perhaps?


----------



## Penquin

nukeadmin said:


> SELECT posts from database where post_time >= lastvisit time
> 
> i.e. it uses the last visit time stored in the database and uses that to show the posts that have been added since that time


so the LAST time to visit is NOT the previous time but is the CURRENT TIME ?

It has always previously shown the time before this visit - so something somewhere has been changed.....



nukeadmin said:


> done even more digging and the last visit time is set in a session (and a cookie) and then written to the lastvisit field in the database and all of that seems to be happening.
> 
> so afaik it looks to be doing what it is supposed to.


it may* apparently *be doing what it is supposed to be doing but it is *not doing what it used to do* - and the used to do option gave the new posts whereas the current one does not - so someone, somewhere has somehow changed the last visit time parameter in the database - and I am *NOT *blaming you, Ben or Josh - it sounds as if someone at .php co. ltd (wherever that is) may have caused a change - probably inadvertently......



nukeadmin said:


> like i say if i click on new posts it shows me posts since either my last login or since my session timed out.
> 
> I am at a loss tbh because it seems to work


but not in a manner which gives the New Posts so there has to be a fault somewhere - please do not think I am criticising you - I am *NOT,* it just looks from what you have said that the database last time visit has become changed to a last time logged in i.e. the current session..... that makes the new posts unusable and means that every time you change tabs it assumes you have logged in again and wipes the memory of read/unread posts.....

Thanks for continuing the sleuthing - it sounds as if the problem is above your control and is a fault of whoever (and wherever) the .php code is lodged...... and that might be very hard to pin down IMO.

My only other observation is that on other forums that I use (not MH ones :lol: ) which also use .php the same problem has NOT arisen and they still show the last visit time as the previous session not the current session....... sadly that suggests that the problem is more locally based..... 

Dave


----------



## teljoy

nukeadmin said:


> I'm not entirely sure how newposts works, I had a google and seemingly not many other people are for phpbb2 which is what mhf is based upon
> 
> I checked the code and it does this
> 
> SELECT posts from database where post_time >= lastvisit time
> 
> i.e. it uses the last visit time stored in the database and uses that to show the posts that have been added since that time
> 
> done even more digging and the last visit time is set in a session (and a cookie) and then written to the lastvisit field in the database and all of that seems to be happening.
> 
> so afaik it looks to be doing what it is supposed to.
> 
> like i say if i click on new posts it shows me posts since either my last login or since my session timed out.
> 
> It may be therefore that some of the issues may be caused by mobile devices / smartphones / iPads being logged in still and skewing the results or other tabs open meaning session is active etc.
> 
> I am at a loss tbh because it seems to work


Sorry Nuke

Can't agree. I am using an old desktop when accessing MHF. I have another laptop and a netbook neither of which have been accessed for MHF or indeed booted up for a few days.
I do not have an Ipad or smartphone. My mobile is switched off and in the car. Being retired I am quite happy not answering phones.

There are no additional tabs open. The desktop is very clean (i.e. ccleaner and other cleaning devices).

Every time I log onto MHF the time last visited is shown as the current time. It's in that current time coding somewhere.

Terry


----------



## greygit

Nuke point of interest when I log on, quite often numerous time a day (I don't play golf) I can't get New Posts but after a few mins of browsing posts if I then click on New Posts it works for new posts over the last few mins.  :evil:


----------



## teljoy

greygit said:


> Nuke point of interest when I log on, quite often numerous time a day (I don't play golf) I can't get New Posts but after a few mins of browsing posts if I then click on New Posts it works for new posts over the last few mins.  :evil:


Yup, that's because it remembers the time you logged on and simply adds the posts submitted whilst you are logged on.

Terry

Edit: have a look at time last visited and the time today fields.


----------



## teljoy

teljoy said:


> greygit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nuke point of interest when I log on, quite often numerous time a day (I don't play golf) I can't get New Posts but after a few mins of browsing posts if I then click on New Posts it works for new posts over the last few mins.  :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that's because it remembers the time you logged on and simply adds the posts submitted whilst you are logged on.
> 
> Terry
> 
> Edit: have a look at time last visited and the time today fields.
Click to expand...

Nuke

Just went off to lunch, closed the website and now back.

The last visited time is 12.28 and the current time is 13.22

It's working now. Very strange. Good Luck

Terry


----------



## Penquin

Came on (I do not log off but simply close laptop), on first opening loads of new unread posts so go to one, come back to index and ALL marked as read and no new posts....

and time changed for last vist to the current time.....

I am becoming increasingly convinced that the time of last visit it the problem, it is now using the current time as the time of the last visit so new posts will only appear as new ones are posted AFTER that time.....

the point to try to find is why it is taking the current log on as the time for LAST visit, solve that and it may work reliably.....

for more than a few minutes.....

That is the ONLY difference that I can find between .php on MHF and .php on other forums.

Dave


----------



## uncleswede

Penquin said:


> Came on (I do not log off but simply close laptop), on first opening loads of new unread posts so go to one, come back to index and ALL marked as read and no new posts....
> 
> and time changed for last vist to the current time.....
> 
> I am becoming increasingly convinced that the time of last visit it the problem, it is now using the current time as the time of the last visit so new posts will only appear as new ones are posted AFTER that time.....
> 
> the point to try to find is why it is taking the current log on as the time for LAST visit, solve that and it may work reliably.....
> 
> for more than a few minutes.....
> 
> That is the ONLY difference that I can find between .php on MHF and .php on other forums.
> 
> Dave


RE: the time of last visit being responsible that doesn't hold for me... :-(.

I just went to the MHF site which shows my last visit time as 13:10 hrs today (which is correct) but the New Posts link brought up nothing. Yet, going into the Discussion/Enter Motorhome Forum link, I can see there are plenty of posts after 13:10 hrs...

So the New Post SQL logic of 'select all from Posts where post_date > Last_visit_date' doesn't seem to apply to me 

Rgs
CD


----------



## Burneyinn

Hooray they're working again. Hope it lasts!


----------



## teljoy

Burneyinn said:


> Hooray they're working again. Hope it lasts!


Oh No they're not!!!!

We could make a pantomime out of this!


----------



## tonyt

teljoy said:


> .................We could make a pantomime out of this!


It already is! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin

> on first opening loads of new unread posts so go to one, come back to index and ALL marked as read and no new posts....


this has always been the way it worked, the way to get around it is to open each post in a new tab or browser window leaving the original page showing and work down the posts one by one


----------



## peterandirene

Worked for last couple of days but now gone again. I only use my laptop to access. I always enter the same way - click on new posts after loading main page.


----------



## Penquin

nukeadmin said:


> on first opening loads of new unread posts so go to one, come back to index and ALL marked as read and no new posts....
> 
> 
> 
> this has always been the way it worked, the way to get around it is to open each post in a new tab or browser window leaving the original page showing and work down the posts one by one
Click to expand...

My memory does not remember the same, I am sure that I could open one post, go back to the forum index and the ones that I had not looked at would still be shown as unread.....

Neither is what you said actually what appears to be happening, if I first come on the forum and open up one of the many posts then all the others posted BEFORE that are marked as read, but others posted AFTER that are left unread.....

but only for the first time when I come on to the forum, other times it leaves the posts that were unread marked as unread.....

I have checked that twice now but it is certainly NOT behaving as you said it was for me.....

Maybe others will add their memories and observations......

Dave


----------



## lesanne

Me thinks ,we ve been infiltrated ?? by either M16..MI5..I KEA . or possibly MFI. definately not the Coreans?....what d0 you think ..Les..


----------



## greygit

Nuke isn't it time to call in an expert? There is no shame in admitting defeat but there is in denial.
I usually ask a child their opinion. 
:wink:


----------



## inkey-2008

I have found by going to the forum index when the page opens on the right handside is a box "quick select" and another smaller one above it open that box and open the drop down and select 2 hrs and hey presto it open the new posts.

But it will only work for that visit.

Andy


----------



## Mikemoss

It's on, then it's off, then it's on again, now it's off. Much more of this and I think I'll be off until such time as it gets fixed.


----------



## Penquin

Sadly, initially every day it looks like "normal service has been resumed" but within a few minutes it reverts and is not working properly.

BUT

I have been criticised for making such observations so I may well be following you off here, there are some fundamental faults which do not seem easy to locate and sort, but saying they are trivial or not occurring seems to me to be like the oft quoted behaviour of the ostrich.

I recognise that the admin are trying their utmost to sort it but although many comments and suggestions are being made no progress seems to be happening and it is unique to MHF that these problems have appeared. They do not seem evident on other .php forums, that, to me, suggests that there is a fault somewhere in the set-up for MHF.

Check out these other .php forums;

http://forums.thepoultrykeeper.co.uk/viewforum.php?f=32

http://www.france-forum-frenchentree.com/viewforum.php?f=28

I suspect that Swift Talk and the Fiat forum are also .php based but cannot confirm

Hence my *serious* suggestion to go back to how it was a couple of weeks ago and see whether the situation is resolved; if it is then add the new features one at a time and see if the problems appear again, if they don't add the next and once again see what the outcome is.

That, to me, reflects my scientific background of only changing one variable at a time for any experiment to be valid and reliable.

Dave


----------



## teljoy

Penquin said:


> Sadly, initially every day it looks like "normal service has been resumed" but within a few minutes it reverts and is not working properly.
> 
> BUT
> 
> I have been criticised for making such observations so I may well be following you off here, there are some fundamental faults which do not seem easy to locate and sort, but saying they are trivial or not occurring seems to me to be like the oft quoted behaviour of the ostrich.
> 
> I recognise that the admin are trying their utmost to sort it but although many comments and suggestions are being made no progress seems to be happening and it is unique to MHF that these problems have appeared. They do not seem evident on other .php forums, that, to me, suggests that there is a fault somewhere in the set-up for MHF.
> 
> Check out these other .php forums;
> 
> http://forums.thepoultrykeeper.co.uk/viewforum.php?f=32
> 
> http://www.france-forum-frenchentree.com/viewforum.php?f=28
> 
> I suspect that Swift Talk and the Fiat forum are also .php based but cannot confirm
> 
> Hence my *serious* suggestion to go back to how it was a couple of weeks ago and see whether the situation is resolved; if it is then add the new features one at a time and see if the problems appear again, if they don't add the next and once again see what the outcome is.
> 
> That, to me, reflects my scientific background of only changing one variable at a time for any experiment to be valid and reliable.
> 
> Dave


I've just got new posts that work this morning but I don't suppose it will remain fixed.

A totally non IT solution (used to be a user tester in a previous life) is to go back to when it was OK and then move forward.

I know it had been OK for years before those library pictures were introduced. I have no view on liking or disliking them that is just how it was for me.

terry


----------



## nukeadmin

> http://forums.thepoultrykeeper.co.uk/viewforum.php?f=32
> 
> http://www.france-forum-frenchentree.com/viewforum.php?f=28
> 
> I suspect that Swift Talk and the Fiat forum are also .php based but cannot confirm


Dave these sites aren't running the same software, it is either phpbb3 or vbulletin or Ning none of which has any resemblance to the back end of MHF.

Over the weekend I will be looking at files and reverting each in turn to find the root cause, but like I said previously it works 100% for me which is weird


----------



## Penquin

Thanks Nuke - I bow to your superior knowledge over the software - I can only go by what I read and it may well differ,

thanks for spending time this weekend - we all know that it is frustrating for you (and us but for different reasons) particularly when you cannot see it at your end.

I also have no gripe about the pics appearing - hence why I am continuing to add selected ones to my gallery, the key word being "selected"

I did ask some questions about uploading pictures to the gallery in this post (OK one of many from me :lol: )

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1404449.html#1404449

can you give us any advice about those to ease the uploading of suitable selected pictures?

Hopefully that would encourage many others to take the same step and upload their images (and reduce the chances of seeing barryd's alter ego yet again) :lol:

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## SteveandSue

Still cant get New Posts option to work - problems over last few days


----------



## Penquin

Nuke has said he will try various things this weekend - it is hard for him as it seems to work at his end, but is not for many others.

I suggest we give him some time and let him see what he can find.

Dave


----------



## teljoy

Penquin said:


> Nuke has said he will try various things this weekend - it is hard for him as it seems to work at his end, but is not for many others.
> 
> I suggest we give him some time and let him see what he can find.
> 
> Dave


Strangely again I have booted up this afternoon and the new posts are working???????????

Terry


----------



## Penquin

Agree Terry, the other observation is that the Time of last visit also correctly shows 0950 for me as we have been in the garden all day in the sun (sorry about that :lol: )

I still wonder whether that is where the problem is arising but Nuke is trying so let's give him time and keep our fingers crossed.... (and knees, ankles, arms, and eyes ?)

Dave :lol:


----------



## rugbyken

sshhhh working again at the minute


----------



## daveil

:evil: mines stillnot 
Been a week :!:


----------



## jerseyt

Didn't work on desktop on Friday . iPad was not logged in at the same time. Desktop now turned off and iPad is not working tonight.


----------



## jerseyt

It has to do be connected with our last log in time. When I first logged into night and went on the new post link nothing displayed. Went to home page and clicked on this topic. Wrote a comment. Clicked back on new post and now displayed 3 posts all updated at 8:23 which is after I first logged in on the iPad.


----------



## Penquin

Worked as described yesterday with last log in time being correctly displayed, this morning the last log in has reverted to the current time....

Dave


----------



## MrsW

Well just loaded MHF (not even open on my pooter until now) and it shows every post read. Something is certainly wrong on here!


----------



## greygit

Just logged in New Posts still not working, no luck this weekend then Nuke?


----------



## greygit

Still not working today either.............really is a pain in the a**!


----------



## Penquin

Same for me, obviously Nuke's efforts were not successful  

Totally agree it is a PITA :lol: 

But, there are several other features on MHF which also do not seem to be functioning properly according to others.........

Dave


----------



## gorsecover

HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP .......................still not working.............New posts are the most important part for me............very frustrating.
Martin


----------



## Yaxley

Perhaps Nuke will post a message when it is working again. Ian


----------



## greygit

Yaxley said:


> Perhaps Nuke will post a message when it is working again. Ian


He won't need to for me as it's the first thing I click on after logging on but only to find it's STILL not working. 
Nuke can you not dump all the extra bits and bobs that have been put on recently until it works again then add them back one at a time until you find it? Not very technical I know but the site as it is not easy to use.......for me anyway.


----------



## Penquin

That was suggested last week, but we have not heard anything back from him since he said that was going to "spend the weekend" removing and replacing bits and pieces.

Sadly, it is no different now to what it was last week but as it appeared to be all working for him;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1404785.html#1404785

the frustration is becoming apparent for many of us, and it is difficult to know what to do to bring about such changes back to how the new posts used to work.

'Cos it sure as sure can be isn't now.

Dave


----------



## tonyt

I'm not as upset as others about this feature not working but what I find very sad, but not untypical of small businesses that suddenly boom, is the apparent lack of concern by the management.

How many times, in various "unhappy customer" situations has the one overriding complaint been - please tell us what's happening?

It takes just 30 seconds to type "sorry people, still working on it - hope to have it sorted soon - will keep you updated"


----------



## bognormike

I'm new to this thread, having been away for a while and now caught up, but new posts seems to be working for me here? is it a browser problem? I'm on firefox.


----------



## Penquin

No Mike, it is not a browser or cookie problem and just because it works for you now does not mean it will in say 30 minutes time.

Check the "Time last visited" at the top left hand side of the index page - if that shows a true last time visited e.g. yesterday evening or similar then the New Posts works OK.

BUT suddenly when you go to the index page it will show the "Time last visited" as the current time and from that point on the New Posts will have no results and that is what is displayed as all the posts except those with a flame for frequent use, all of the others will have a blank white slot.

I have said, and I genuinely believe, that is the root of the problem - for some reason it resets itself at random intervals to the current time.

I am currently on IE9, MrsW uses Firefox, and I have also got Google Chrome installed and operational and all have the same problem.

It is not just one computer either - we both use different laptops and also have three other computers in the house in various parts and all have the same problem of random resetting and no New Posts.

This only seems to have occurred since we had firstly the rally posts introduced (initially at the top of the index page and three displaying) which after considerable concerns was changed to a grouped post at the bottom of the index page with the possibility to disable their display using the - at the left hand side.....

Once that had happened Nuke introduced the display of pictures at the top of the index and home pages - that has also caused considerable controversy from many people....

The New Posts worked perfectly well before all of those changes, but has not worked properly since that time.

Various suggestions have been made and a few answers given - but sadly these have NOT sorted the problems as reported by very many people - but not Nuke......

I hope that gives you a reasonable summary - all of us have tried clearing cookies (in my case several times a day to no avail), so those of us that use that facility have developed a high level of frustration.

Sadly Nuke has also obviously been very busy and has not been able to update what he has tried - hence the new observations about a lack of response..

Dave


----------



## Penquin

I am sitting here with fingers crossed as it seems to be working - and has done since yesterday evening - not sure if Nuke has done anything but here's hoping.........

The key thing for me is to check the "time of last visit" and that seems to be correctly displayed at the moment........

Dave


----------



## daveil

Mines still not


----------



## uncleswede

Mine's still not working either when I just tried it (I'm the OP by the way). 

Interestingly my time of last visit is correct (6 hrs ago) but I still don't see any new posts...

EDIT:

Left the site open in my browser and tried 'New Posts' again 15 mins later - I can now see new posts posted in the last 15 min's ....

Grrr....


----------



## greygit

uncleswede said:


> Mine's still not working either when I just tried it (I'm the OP by the way).
> 
> Interestingly my time of last visit is correct (6 hrs ago) but I still don't see any new posts...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Left the site open in my browser and tried 'New Posts' again 15 mins later - I can now see new posts posted in the last 15 min's ....
> 
> Grrr....


Come on Nuke get some help with this! Even Microsoft would be embarrassed with the time this is taking.


----------



## teljoy

Penquin said:


> I am sitting here with fingers crossed as it seems to be working - and has done since yesterday evening - not sure if Nuke has done anything but here's hoping.........
> 
> The key thing for me is to check the "time of last visit" and that seems to be correctly displayed at the moment........
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave

Been away for a week in sunny Cornwall. This morning logged on and still not working. Hey Ho!

Terry


----------



## Penquin

Oh joy of joys - there is obviously a problem which is still occurring - it is the same for me, it works for a (short) while and then reverts.....

I believe Nuke is at the Peterborough Show so he will not be doing any tweeking this weekend and we never had any feedback from him after he supposedly spent last weekend trying out various things....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1404785.html#1404785



nukeadmin said:


> Over the weekend I will be looking at files and reverting each in turn to find the root cause, but like I said previously it works 100% for me which is weird


All we can do is wait.......................................................

we seem to have been doing an awful lot of that recently..........

there have been many comments made about;

the rally posts

the compulsory picture display

the campsite map

the LPG map

the date of last visit display

the New Posts

and we are still awaiting resolution of most of those points that I am aware of................. 8O 

Dave


----------



## colliezack

Spoke to them at Peterboro' yesterday. Say they have no idea how to fix!
Told them many of us are getting a little fed up!
They said something about lack of power for so many people using the facility. I am not PC literate! What do they mean?? How can they fix; or is at vast cost??


----------



## erneboy

Lack of power and yet we are treated to a new gizmo every five minutes??????????? Alan.,


----------



## Penquin

colliezack said:


> Spoke to them at Peterboro' yesterday. Say they have no idea how to fix!
> Told them many of us are getting a little fed up!
> They said something about lack of power for so many people using the facility. I am not PC literate! What do they mean?? How can they fix; or is at vast cost??


I am also not a computer nerd but my thoughts would be along the lines of if so many people are using it (and only Nuke knows the statistics) then they may need to upgrade the host server since it presumably does not have enough access speed for so many people....

If they do not know then now is the time to find "a man that does" (or a woman as there is no implied sexism in that comment - it is simply a repetition of an old ad by the AA)

if that is also not possible then surely going back in time to a reset of how it was a few weeks ago would make sense since adding extra requirements, however small they may be individually, may well be the "straw that broke the camel's back" in which case going back and taking off such additional strains surely makes sense?

It comes down IMO to;

a) is MHF an example of a superbly operating forum for MH owners and users at the present time?

b) how can we ensure that it is at the forefront of performance?

c) which is better a forum with lots of new features which has become unreliable and unstable or a forum with fewer features but stability?

My answers would be easy to work out I feel.......

Dave


----------



## peterandirene

Still not working for me when I come to MHF through favourites. 

An interesting point though, when I come to MHF via an email notification of a new post, read it and then go to MHF home page, New Posts, it works!

All very strange and quite frustrating.

Peter


----------



## greygit

Quote; 

"They said something about lack of power for so many people using the facility. I am not PC literate! What do they mean?? How can they fix; or is at vast cost??"


Seems to me it's time to get an expert on the job, with a membership of 75,873 I would have thought there was enough money in the kitty to cover this eventuality? 
 8O


----------



## Yaxley

*New posts ----gone again*

Nothing showing up in 'New Posts' at 00.15 this morning.
Ian


----------



## mandyandandy

Shhhhh it's started working again for me, this did only last a week last time but you never know. 

I personally feel its strip back time, and time for a Poll of keep or don't keep items. 

Please can I start with a don't keep that soddin (sorry) red circle that comes up on campsite map, just not needed and annoying. 

Just my opinion of course   

Mandy


----------



## tonyt

mandyandandy said:


> Shhhhh it's started working again for me, this did only last a week last time but you never know.
> 
> I personally feel its strip back time, and time for a Poll of keep or don't keep items.
> 
> Please can I start with a don't keep that soddin (sorry) red circle that comes up on Campsite Map, just not needed and annoying.
> 
> Just my opinion of course
> 
> Mandy


Don't hold your breath. 

The "Last Visited" date/time is still wrong here.


----------



## dw1

still not working for me either!


----------



## Penquin

With me, it works for a short (and variable) time and then suddenly does it's own thing and resets the "Last time visited" to the current time.

At that time there are suddenly "No new posts" available and all; of the forum index page is instantly set to as if I had looked at them all.

In other words, exactly what I first reported several weeks ago.......

there appears to be no progress towards resolution.

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

I made a series of changes a few hours ago, as they are session based it will take a while for these to reflect, so will check again tmrw night


----------



## nukeadmin

done a few more hours digging into it this morning

I can see the issue now but not sure how it is happening 

I can login with an account and the Your Account page shows the right last visit date, but immediately the date of last visit in the database is being changed to current date / time.

It doesn't do this on my test website so its def the issue


----------



## suedew

Hope finding the problem is not the easy bit.

Sue


----------



## nukeadmin

well it seems to work whilst the session is active i.e. if i go away for 30 mins and come back to the site then it still shows new posts since that initial login time, but if i let the session lapse then I believe (need to leave mhf alone for an hr or so first) that the lastvisit time will then be updated and back to square one

so i need to test this first then once i establish that then it gives me an idea of where to poke around in next


----------



## EJB

Just returned from a couple of weeks away and no change here :roll:


----------



## Easyriders

Not working for us, either, on several different browsers.


----------



## colonel

Nuke, Don't know whether this might help but I used to have this happen if I closed my session too quickly. It seems a script of some kind runs when you log off and if you shut down the session before that script finishes, then the new posts do not show when you next log in.

However, now it happens all the time but I wonder if it is something to do with this script on log off?


----------



## Penquin

The situation you have described Nuke is exactly what a lot of us have been saying for some considerable time....

while you stay active the session seems to stay intact, BUT if you have a second tab open on MHF that appears to break the session and it resets the whole issue.

This is a fairly new problem - if we remember back to before the rally posts were introduced, and then reduced to the bottom and the pictures were posted onto the index and the home page i.e. about 4 - 5 weeks ago it did not behave in that manner.

Back then even with multiple tabs open it still correctly displayed the time of last visit as the last time that had been accessed e.g. for me now, I have just opened it up at about 1750 CET and my last visit before that was at about 0950, but if I have a second tab and then visit that it resets the whole issue to the current time. 

Sadly, that is not consistent either - it may stay OK for a few posts, perhaps an hour, but at other times it may only be a few minutes - there is inconsistency in the occurrence.

BUT it has only happened since the rally posts and the pictures have been launched, it was not like that before those came along.......

Dave

Edit; having posted that it has reset the time to the current time and I only have one tab open, so it does not appear to be a tab based problem.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Mine was broken  but has been ok for the last couple of weeks  but it's broken again :x :x


----------



## greygit

I see its still not working then Nuke!


----------



## Penquin

Same here, on for 10 seconds then clears and resets everything so no new posts........

Just tried search facility, put in *+new +posts +not +working*

hoping that it would immediately locate this thread......

guess what............

377 matches.....

including;

Umwelt Zone Summary and FAQ's

The Last Member etc. etc...

Early Birds,

Does anyone use a video journey recorder?

Kindle Internet access in France

Any knitters on here?

Pet hates

RIP Maggie

FIAT Ducato PAS conversion,

Any business advisors out there?

and so on and so on..........

Dave


----------



## Penquin

bump


----------



## greygit

Penquin said:


> bump


Bump again :wink:


----------



## nukeadmin

I have been working on this on and off for two days

but

I think I may have found the issue

I have tested this morning but logging out of the site for 30 mins and then logging back in and the last visited time was 30 mins previous and the new posts worked as hoped.

Tested this with an old account not logged in for over a year and still works, so over to you guys now

Caveat you may need to log out and leave for a period and then come back to test it to recreate the session etc


----------



## Penquin

I will test by doing that (am on IE10 and updates installed automatically - but still looks as if never finishes loading MHF alone) but what you have just described is what we have been saying - it appears to be OK and then suddenly throws itself out, but any progress would be greeted with enthusiasm by me and others I am sure, so this is a (provisional) thanks from me.

Dave

Edited;

Logged out for 40 minutes, logged back in again and the same problem is still there, sorry not solved yet.


----------



## EJB

Mine worked yesterday and today...but only the first visit of the day.
Still worked if I stayed 'on site' but later attempts didn't work.


----------



## nukeadmin

have you tied it today by logging out and then waiting a period of time and logging back in Ted ?


----------



## Penquin

I said earlier;



Penquin said:


> Logged out for 40 minutes, logged back in again and the same problem is still there, sorry not solved yet.


Now tried it after a couple of hours and sadly, exactly the same happens, open up, go to first post, go to Index using top left hand line and all posts marked as visited......

check with "New Posts" from top left box,

"No such criteria" etc. but if you stay on, then go back to "New Posts" it shows those as new SINCE this most recent access......

Dave


----------



## EJB

Same results as Dave....the Penguin one! :wink:


----------



## Jean-Luc

Jean-Luc said:


> Mine was broken  but has been ok for the last couple of weeks  but it's broken again :x :x


It's fixed at the mo


----------



## nukeadmin

ah but i am not sure if that is the issue Dave, we always had an issue / feature of phpbb2 that if you viewed a post then all the posts were marked as read, hence there are many posts where Spykal I believe recommended people open up the new posts in a new tab for each one but retained the list


----------



## Penquin

That does not fit with my memory - it used to be that if you checked one post the others remained as unread, perhaps others will add their comments about which of us is correct?

I do not know the technical aspects of the forum - there is no way that I could, but my memory works well and I do not recall the "time of last visit" being reset once you were on after a few seconds as it is now - I STRONGLY believe that is the root of the problem as it appears unstable.

Maybe it is also connected with the odd way that if I hibernate the computer and then open later without touching anything, it often seems to open MHF at the BOTTOM of the page - not the top.

There are a number of what are probably small insignificant problems which may all be linked somehow, their appearance is random, their impact is random but the combination is frustrating for many of us.

The same goes with the pictures being displayed, my memory tells me that many more albums were being used last week, now the selection is very restricted. Has this been changed?

My reason for asking that is to avoid me (and others) wasting time adding more pictures which will not be used while we continue to see every repetition of the Hamble rally in all it's glory (?).

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

> I do not recall the "time of last visit" being reset once you were on after a few seconds as it is now - I STRONGLY believe that is the root of the problem as it appears unstable


all i know Dave is that before i found this issue I logged out of MHF, waited 30 mins and logged back in and went just to the forums root without reading anything and the last visit was shown as the current date / time and hence new posts did not function properly, but now with the fix the date of last visit is being shown to me and 2 x test accounts and even Ben correctly and so new posts does function.

So this is the case I am concentrating on, other aspects will have to wait whilst i resolve this as this is seemingly the major issue for others as well.

Sooo anyone else out there test like I said, i.e. logout, wait 30 mins and then log back in and go to the forums page but don't read anything and see if the date of last visit is showing 30 mins previous ?


----------



## nukeadmin

the way to use new posts was as follows:-

Login

go to New Posts page

open each post you want to read in a new tab (assuming tabbed browser, if not a new window)

as soon as you open up a post (for some reason on some peoples PCs) it marks all the posts as read at that point. Plenty of postings on phpbb2 forums about it but no definitive answers

but there was a different issue whereby as soon as you logged in the last visit date became the present date / time so of course there were no posts since last visit. I "think" i have resolved that particular issue

[-o<

Here is the post i was referring to Dave
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-476323.html#476323


----------



## nukeadmin

> The same goes with the pictures being displayed, my memory tells me that many more albums were being used last week, now the selection is very restricted. Has this been changed?


Yes whilst i get to grips with it I removed the displaying of personal albums photos as some members "cough" erneboy / raynipper / barryd were posting as many boring photos / semi naked photos / banana splits photos in that user order as they could to their personal galleries to see what would happen 

I can set each album to be moderated and pictures to be approved before they are displayed as well but didn't take that step


----------



## suedew

Still confused, i clear my history every night, therefore no longer logged in, Still no new posts when I log on next day! Have never opened more than one window at a time and have not had a problem before all this started. 
Oh well sure it will get fixed sometime.

sue


----------



## nukeadmin

so when you logged in Sue what was the last visit date / time ?


----------



## erneboy

An open letter to Nuke.

What an interesting and discriminatory comment Nuke.

I note that you have chosen to name me first in your list. I can't answer for the others but all my photographs were completely motorhome related and all except one where to do with technical problems or the solving of them.

Maybe photographs taken in an effort to pin pinpoint the exact model of my of my Alko chassis or to identify a very peculiar olive used on my heating system, or the multi plug from an Eberspacher heater, help another member fix a problem with his fridge ignition etc, etc. aren't what you want to see on MHF. That would be a surprise to many people I suspect, but I will continue to post them for the reason I posted those you seem to be complaining about.

The reason is that all of these things posed difficult problems which I eventually sorted out and I posted the photographs as part of my detailed explanations so that should other motorhomers ever need help with similar problems the information is on here, in detail including the remedy.

Isn't that an important part of the function of MHF? Just as much as seeing people dancing at rallies I would have thought.

Incidentally, I posted my photographs to what is entitled "my album" no one asked me for permission to use them. 

I don't think you are in any way entitled to blame me for their having been posted for all to see.

You usually ignore my posts completely but this time perhaps you will be kind enough to answer me. Alan.


----------



## teljoy

Don't know whether any of this helps Dave but;


Did not log in today till after 3 pm.

Date of last visit shown as yesterday

Time 3.11 pm

Then went straight to new posts. Instead of zero I got 87 matches and the top one was new posts. I looked at that one and returned to the home page. This then showed time of last visit as 3.11 pm and current time 4.03 pm.
So far so good. I then used the drop down menu to go to the forums and there selected new posts which had over 500 in it instead of zero as before.

Don't know why the difference between 87 and over 500 but at least something is working!

Terry

Edit: should be last visit 4.03 pm and current time 3.11 pm

Sorry


----------



## nukeadmin

Alan,



> I can't answer for the others but all my photographs were completely motorhome related and all except one where to do with technical problems or the solving of them.


I kindly point you to an earlier post you made http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1401638.html#1401638



> Yes Dave, a small act of sabotage, it was never intended to be a permanent fixture, merely to make a point.


and



> It was not lost on me that by adding my rubbish photographs I was behaving just as Nuke did when he put the photographs on the Index Page. I was paying back for payback, Alan.





> Incidentally, I posted my photographs to what is entitled "my album" no one asked me for permission to use them.


exactly, so why the complaints they are no longer visible on the photos block  lol can't please some people


----------



## nukeadmin

thx for the helpful post Terry 



> Edit: should be last visit 4.03 pm and current time 3.11 pm


this may be because as part of fault finding i deleted all old sessions this morning and changed timezone back to GMT instead of GMT+1



> I then used the drop down menu to go to the forums and there selected new posts which had over 500 in it instead of zero as before.


where did you select new posts from then exactly Terry ?


----------



## erneboy

Nuke I am not objecting to them having been removed.

I see you can quote parts of the things I have said which you see as supporting your case but not those parts which don't. In the same post or one very close to it as I admit to the small act of sabotage I also say that I have tried removing them only to find that it will have to be done one at a time. I then ask for either you or a helper to delete them en masse. That was because I wasn't very proud of myself for having done that. I am happy to back down if I do the wrong thing. I have found being able to admit mistakes is often appreciated by others.

My point about your using personal photograph galleries without asking stands. You complain about what I put in my gallery yet you were the one who decided to post them. As it happened I didn't care one way or the other but you were not to know that because you didn't ask.

My complaint is that my admittedly rather boring, if relevant, photographs were removed while other peoples equally boring photographs are still being inflicted on us, Alan.


----------



## teljoy

nukeadmin said:


> thx for the helpful post Terry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: should be last visit 4.03 pm and current time 3.11 pm
> 
> 
> 
> this may be because as part of fault finding i deleted all old sessions this morning and changed timezone back to GMT instead of GMT+1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then used the drop down menu to go to the forums and there selected new posts which had over 500 in it instead of zero as before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where did you select new posts from then exactly Terry ?
Click to expand...

Sorry Nuke my explanation was awful.

What I did was go to home then used the discussion drop down box to enter motorhome forums. Then used the quick jump to view posts since last visit now showing 541.

Apologies for that since I retired I've got very slapdash. LOL

Terry


----------



## erneboy

My request to have them removed is actually in the same post that you have selectively quoted Nuke. That was rather duplicitous of you in my opinion.

What I said in full is this, "Yes Dave(Penquin), a small act of sabotage, it was never intended to be a permanent fixture, merely to make a point. 

Having made my point I am quite happy for our esteemed leader to delete my gallery entirely as I shall never use it. I would do so my self but don't seem to be able to do anything other than remove one photograph at a time which would be rather time consuming. "



When what I said is reproduced in it's entirety I think it reflects rather better on me, don't you? Alan.


----------



## nukeadmin

> I then ask for either you or a helper to delete them en masse. That was because I wasn't very proud of myself for having done that. I am happy to back down if I do the wrong thing.


Alan, as you may have gathered I am usually just a tad busy and so don't have time to go removing images that users upload to try and sabotage facilities added to the site.



> My point about your using personal photograph galleries without asking stands. You complain about what I posted yet you were the one who decided to post them.


just a small point Alan, I have stopped the display of personal albums due to them being abused and again I don't have time to go from personal album to another deleting unsuitable images.

Once the main issues have been resolved i will revisit the images and which albums to display and how to moderate them but I am sure the new posts is more pressing atm due to the number of times they have been mentioned so lets divert back to the original issue at hand shall we 



> What I did was go to home then used the discussion drop down box to enter motorhome forums. Then used the quick jump to view posts since last visit now showing 541


Y just looked at the code for that dropdown, the number shown on the dropdown is the number of posts since last visit but not including your own, but that would mean it should be a smaller number than the actual new posts lol, anyway does the number of posts on the page show the same number as new posts page (it should do as they are in fact the same link)


----------



## erneboy

Yes Nuke, I can see that you are busy. I want to thank you for addressing these issues and I wish you every success in finding and fixing the bugs.

As far as I am concerned the matter can rest there. You can delete my whole photo album should you wish to as the photographs are all posted in the threads they relate to anyway. 

It is useful having a place to store them where they are readily accessible though. You never know when someone may have a query with which they might help. My current van seems to have more that it's fair share of weird and wonderful fittings and in most cases information was extremely hard to find. So while the photographs may not exactly be riveting they may save someone considerable bother.

My best wishes in your current endeavours, Alan.


----------



## greygit

erneboy said:


> Yes Nuke, I can see that you are busy. I want to thank you for addressing these issues and I wish you every success in finding and fixing the bugs.
> 
> As far as I am concerned the matter can rest there. You can delete my whole photo album should you wish to as the photographs are all posted in the threads they relate to anyway.
> 
> It is useful having a place to store them where they are readily accessible though. You never know when someone may have a query with which they might help. My current van seems to have more that it's fair share of weird and wonderful fittings and in most cases information was extremely hard to find. So while the photographs may not exactly be riveting they may save someone considerable bother.
> 
> My best wishes in your current endeavours, Alan.


Nuke, for me ( and I'm important to me) I don't care what you delete as long as I get the New Posts tab back as the site doesn't work(for me) as it is now. :evil:


----------



## nukeadmin

> Nuke, for me ( and I'm important to me) I don't care what you delete as long as I get the New Posts tab back as the site doesn't work(for me) as it is now


Have you logged out and back in after a while today to test ?


----------



## teljoy

[/quote]

Y just looked at the code for that dropdown, the number shown on the dropdown is the number of posts since last visit but not including your own, but that would mean it should be a smaller number than the actual new posts lol, anyway does the number of posts on the page show the same number as new posts page (it should do as they are in fact the same link)[/quote]

If I understand you correctly I think they were wildly different.

However I came away from the site for an hour and now returned.

I sure you are not surprised to hear that the problem still remains zeros in new posts and the time last visit the same as the current time.

I'm now going to pour a glass of red. I'll return to the fray tomorrow.

Good luck

Edit: Just logged out and a minute later logged back in and got a new post? Very strange.

Terry


----------



## greygit

nukeadmin said:


> Nuke, for me ( and I'm important to me) I don't care what you delete as long as I get the New Posts tab back as the site doesn't work(for me) as it is now
> 
> 
> 
> Have you logged out and back in after a while today to test ?
Click to expand...

On numerous occasions.


----------



## greygit

I perhaps should say that if I log in first thing in the morning there won't be any new posts but if I leave the window open all day it seems to register the new posts as they are entered but if I close the window I'm b****d. 8O


----------



## Whitebirdyman

For me sometimes it works and sometimes it does not, and logging out and back in, or not, makes no difference. 

However, today it did something odd. After having not worked earlier in the day, I visited the site and the time of previous visit was OK and I had new posts. I then left and came back but instead of having reset my last visit, as it should, or showing the current time, as it had been, it was now showing the time of a previous visit earlier in the day. The whole thing is very odd.

Can I make another suggestion for while it is not working? Since I can't get posts since last visit, I have been using the time box above it, but the selection of times available is not always suitable. Would it be possible to expand this choice to give hourly options up to 24? For me that would resolve the issue sufficiently to wait for a longer term solution.


----------



## Penquin

Nuke, as I said earlier I have logged out TWICE and waited more than your suggested 30 minutes - the first time was 40 minutes, the second tome more than 2 hours.....

and yet when I come back on the problem quickly re-establishes itself.

I do not know what is wrong, there is no way I could.

I made this suggestion a couple of weeks ago PLEASE give it a whirl;

Take out ALL of the recent additions to the forum which appear on the Index page i.e. the pictures, and the rally posts at the bottom.

This would be a temporary measure to establish whether those items somehow are involved in the problem.

I am NOT suggesting that those items should remain off, but simply to replace them one at a time with a suitable time interval between them so that others can have the chance to see and observe any differences in performance.

In my previous life as a science teacher we always stressed when carrying out an investigation that there can be only ONE VARIABLE at a time - anything else cannot give meaningful results and conclusions.

The addition of rally posts, and the pictures therefore involves at least TWO variables serious suggestion - please give this careful consideration - I am not the only one that has suggested that route, but perhaps the most vociferous  

I am not "anti-pictures" or "anti-rally posts" (although neither is actually of interest to ME) but am simply unhappy at the way that MHF is currently functioning. I am keen to get it working properly again and frankly that is my only concern. These current problems are detracting from the smooth operation that we have all always enjoyed.

Dave


----------



## Penquin

F.A.O. Nuke

Since I appeared (and still appear) to be having a trouble with MHF on IE10 as well as IE9 I am no longer usingIE at all and am now using Googel Chrome and exactly the same problems are arising EXCEPT that the pages complete loading whereas it appeared the IE ones did not.

But in all other respects my current experience is EXACTLY the same as I reported earlier (which I cannot edit as it is more than 60 minutes) and EXACTLY the same as other subscribers have also reported.

I realise that you are not seeing these faults - presumably there is some difference between your computer (note I am saying computer not account) and mine and others.

I do not know what the problem is caused by, none of us (including you) do.

PLEASE CONSIDER ACTIVELY AND URGENTLY at least trying what has been suggested;



Penquin said:


> Take out ALL of the recent additions to the forum which appear on the Index page i.e. the pictures, and the rally posts at the bottom.
> This would be a temporary measure to establish whether those items somehow are involved in the problem.


http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1412935.html#1412935

It may not gve us a definitive answer, but then nothing else has so far.

This suggestion has been made several times but you do not seem to have ackowledged the seriousness of the suggestion.

Last week you said that you would try deletimng recent additions and see what happened, as far as I can see the only recent addition that has been deleted is the option for us to disable the 3 rally posts at the foot of the Forum Index Page by using the - which is no longer available.

Since that deletion has made no difference surely the time has come to deleting the previously added feature - the photographs and then the rally posts themselves.

Give everyone the chance to find out whether these features ARE causing a conflict and then find a way of resolving it.

PLEASE.

Dave


----------



## listerdiesel

I don't want to muddy the waters, but as I only come straight into the Forum Index page, I don't look at 'New Posts' or even know where the button/link for it resides, but I have noticed a couple of anomalies in the way my own browser operates.

I use Opera, and all of the sites I go to have the password and username saved so that as soon as I click on the tab for that site, I get logged in automatically, I don't physically put in my username and password.










Once in after a new start-up of the browser, my visiting time is shown correctly, but if I close that tab down, but not exit the browser, the time remains the same if I open the tab again, so as long as the browser is running there remains the earliest information until the browser is closed.

I don't know if MHF displays me as being logged on during the closed tab period.

So I have no MHF page showing or minimised when I close the tab, but that data is retained until the browser closes, so if I left my laptop on standby with Opera running, even though I wasn't actively looking at MHF, the data of my last visit would remain the same until I closed the browser.

peter


----------



## greygit

New Posts worked for me this morning!  8O


----------



## spykal

listerdiesel said:


> snipped quote: I don't want to muddy the waters, but as I only come straight into the Forum Index page, I don't look at 'New Posts'


Same here Peter ... so how about if Nuke disabled the "New Posts" option, get rid of it altogether, then the problem would not exist and all would hopefully get used to using the forums page like you and I do :wink:

Mike


----------



## colpot

New Posts is working for me now as well.


----------



## meavy

New posts aren't working for me on my iPad, and it continues to be very frustrating. I can't offer any suggestions but am pleased other members are reporting their difficulties too. I use Safari. 
Ad I hope a solution will be found soon,


----------



## greygit

Yep, mines stopped working as well, thought it might be too good to be true!   :x


----------



## Penquin

I have just tried again and get this result the time and the fact that it is Google Chrome is clearly indicated too..... 

The screen print below was obtained when I went to New Posts after reading the replies to this thread - I have been on since 0830 this morning.......

Before Nuke disables New Posts * PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE* try the suggestions of removing the other recent additions such as the Photographs and the rally posts, the *ONLY* item that has been deleted so far is the option for disabling the rally posts from being seen.....

Disabling that feature *ONLY* smacks to me of trying to get back at subscribers who have complained about the rally posts, the pictures and the new posts......

I sincerely hope that is *NOT* the reason for this sole deletion but.......

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

> removing the other recent additions such as the Photographs and the rally posts


I looked at the code for that Dave and there is absolutely nothing in there that could possibly affect it


----------



## Penquin

I can understand that but there is nothing anywhere else - hence my serious suggestion to remove and then see if there is any change and then reintroduced - with complex programs the possibility of interactions cannot be ignored.

Until it is tried there cannot be a definitive answer....... and I do not obejct to the pictures (although am fed up with it being Hamble, Hamble, Hamble and Hamble more or less continually)

Dave


----------



## EJB

I use 'New Posts' on all the forums I use.
On MHFacts it is at it's most valuable due to such heavy traffic.
In other forums it's reasonable to click through the various forum headings......but not here....there are too many :roll: 
HELP! :wink:


----------



## nukeadmin

could always use timed posts as an interim solution, go to forums index page and select 1 day from the dropdown menu as shown below


----------



## EJB

Thanks Dave....I'm just having a frustrated moan really :roll:


----------



## spykal

Hi EJB

Not just an interim solution :wink: try this ...go to the forums index page (click the word "Discussion" at the top of any page) set the number of posts to 30 ( top left, you only have to do it once) then just look down the listed threads ...when ready move on to the next 30 ( top rightish link "NEXT 30 >>").

Basically what you will see are all the new posts ..... access the most recent in any thread by clicking on the "view latest posts"







link on the right of the listing.

Mike


----------



## Easyriders

If we press "Your posts" first, then "New posts", it works ok. Not otherwise, on any browser.


----------



## greygit

Easyriders said:


> If we press "Your posts" first, then "New posts", it works ok. Not otherwise, on any browser.


Not for me it doesn't. :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Penquin

So far we have a large number of suggestions from various people to try, none of which have worked for everyone.

We have now got a couple of suggestions to get round it using alternative routes.

But the fundamental question of why it has happened in the last few weeks has not been answered.

Where do we go from here?

I still believe that the only way to find out is to go back, remove the additions and start from that point. I do not know that it will work, but nothing else has so far.

I do know that I have made this suggestion several times and have yet to receive a reason why that CANNOT be done.

"examining the code" for one part does not do the same thing - that is akin to analysing the speed that the indicator lights flash when the alternator is not working - it may give you SOME information but cannot give the whole answer.

Only going back to the root and starting at that point may indicate where the clash is happening.

Dave


----------



## greygit

Could this problem be linked to cookies as I assume New Posts mean New posts since you last logged on to the site? 

I should say I haven't a clue how cookies work. :wink:


----------



## Whitebirdyman

nukeadmin said:


> could always use timed posts as an interim solution, go to forums index page and select 1 day from the dropdown menu as shown below


1 day is not always an appropriate choice. Did you consider my suggestion made on 30th April to give more options in this drop-down box as I think this is the best work-around at the moment, but the current options are not sufficiently flexible.


----------



## Penquin

To greygit - the cookies option has been soundly discarded as if you close your computer down and clear the cookies (mine clear automatically on exit and I have "manually" cleared them several times a day since this problem started) the problem remains.

To Whitebirdyman - various suggestions have been made by a variety of people but there seems to have been no acceptance of the suggestions made.

That to me is one of my frustrations - as subscribers we have paid to use the site, and it is not working as before.

It has in many ways become unfit for purpose.

Dave


----------



## greygit

Penquin said:


> To greygit - the cookies option has been soundly discarded as if you close your computer down and clear the cookies (mine clear automatically on exit and I have "manually" cleared them several times a day since this problem started) the problem remains.
> 
> To Whitebirdyman - various suggestions have been made by a variety of people but there seems to have been no acceptance of the suggestions made.
> 
> That to me is one of my frustrations - as subscribers we have paid to use the site, and it is not working as before.
> 
> It has in many ways become unfit for purpose.
> 
> Dave


Dave, I have to admit I'm getting a little fed up with the time its taking to remedy this problem as I use (used) the New Post option all the time. I also think with a site as large as this one you need to be able to call in a specialist when faced with a difficult glitch. :?


----------



## Penquin

I can only refer the Honourable Gentleman to my previous answer.......

There appears little point in raising matters since they do not appear to be being addressed.  

Dave


----------



## Mikemoss

The longer this goes on, the less I use this site.


----------



## nukeadmin

i appreciate the frustration but believe me it is more frustrating for me  

I have been working on and off with this for weeks now trying to get to the bottom of it.

I seem to have it working for when people log off and log back on but not with lapsed sessions i.e. if you logout now and then log back in 3 hours time it will show 3 hours worth of posts, however if you don't log out and simply shut down pc or close browser etc then come back in 3 hours it seems to reset the last visit date.

I have added options to the Select time drop down menu on the main forums index page which allow you to go back any number of hours up to 24 as a way of allowing you to keep up to speed ok whilst this is worked on.

To give you an idea of the complexity of mhf, it has nigh on 120,000 files now totalling 8.50Gb and there are no experts to call upon apart from me as we are such a custom website that no standard support people would understand the site and I would spend months trying to do a handover of how we differ from the norm etc, so I am afraid you are stuck with me plodding through the code trying to diagnose it, it is made even more awkward shall we say due to the intermittent nature of it all and the way so many people use multiple devices and many different browsers to access the site.


----------



## nukeadmin

ok in an effort to try and see commonality can all those having issues please ensure they log out of mhf on any mobile devices and then run through the following and post your results and the browser / version you were using:

Stage 1:
1. Log out of MHF
2. Come back a period of time later and log back in using the top left login username and password boxes next to the site logo at the top of the page.
3. go immediately to new posts and see if it displaying the posts since you logged out.


Stage 2:
1. login to mhf and Leave browser open on the mhf forums index page and stop browsing the site.
2. Come back a period of time later and refresh the page
3. Make a note of the "You last visited on" date / time"
4. go to new posts and see if it displays posts since you stopped using the site earlier

then post results here and Browser / Version


----------



## Penquin

OK always happy to try;

Stage 1 completed,

logged out, came back on after 30 minutes went straight to New Posts, no such posts etc so no New Post

Will try stage 2 now

Using Win7 and Google Chrome

Dave


----------



## greygit

Can some give me a clue to the whereabouts of "You last visited on" date / time"
I'm damned if I can see it! :x


----------



## Penquin

Now done stage 2, initially BEFORE going to new posts it showed 12.35 as last visit and then current time was shown as 12.39 (even though it was 1443)

go to new posts, time of llast visit still 12.35, time now 1443, but only one new post shown, index page now shows time of last visit as 1442- so perhaps that is where the fault lies - as I have said before it is randomly changing the "time of last visit". .....

hope that helps, couldn't edit into previous post as more than 60 minutes passsed

Win7 and Google Chrome

Dave


----------



## Penquin

greygit said:


> Can some give me a clue to the whereabouts of "You last visited on" date / time"
> I'm damned if I can see it! :x


Index page left hand side at top below the box with New Posts Your Posts, Your Topics Personal messages in it (and the search box)

Dave


----------



## greygit

Penquin said:


> greygit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can some give me a clue to the whereabouts of "You last visited on" date / time"
> I'm damned if I can see it! :x
> 
> 
> 
> Index page left hand side at top below the box with New Posts Your Posts, Your Topics Personal messages in it (and the search box)
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

My page seems to be different in that case as My User Info with;

New Posts :: Your Posts
Your Topics :: Unanswered
Watched Topics
Mark Forums Read
is on the top right hand side but I can't see any "You last visited...." etc anywhere in that box or anywhere else for that matter


----------



## erneboy

Mine looks the same as the page Gerygit describes.

How can it be that Dave/Penquin seems to be seeing a different front page? Alan.


----------



## Penquin

*Forum index page NOT home page*

*TOP LEFT* Hand side underneath the box where you log in and which says;

Search forums (pic of magnifying glass) and SEARCH button
New Posts Your posts Your Topics Personal Messages Log Out

Stage 2

Have just done the same again came back on and it said Time of llast visit 2.55pm time now 3.55pm

went to New posts - nothing there,

went back to Forum Index Page and now says time of last visit 3.55pm and time now 3.55 pm

hence no new posts. Attached picture is screen print I took at time of opening this as I said 2.55pm

Dave


----------



## greygit

erneboy said:


> Mine looks the same as the page Gerygit describes.
> 
> How can it be that Dave/Penquin seems to be seeing a different front page? Alan.


This is my page.


----------



## Penquin

Greygit and Alan

you are both going to the HOME page

if you click on the forum index link - which is above all the pages on the left hand side (just above) it takes you to the forum index page - hopefully you can see what it looks like from the screen print earlier

Hope that helps,

Dave


----------



## greygit

I can now see what Nuke means about this site being complicated! when I open Motorhome Facts it's into the home page I have a cookie enabled so I don't have to log on and that's my start to explore the site.....all on the right hand side.
I have now found the index link ( I think) but only by entering it into the search window (Actually I'm surprised it worked as the search facility always reminds me of chocolate and fireguards) but I still cannot see "you last visited.... etc, etc.
I think I will just give up and hope New Posts works again soon as trying to find my way around someone else's logic is too time consuming.


----------



## Whitebirdyman

nukeadmin said:


> I have added options to the Select time drop down menu on the main forums index page which allow you to go back any number of hours up to 24 as a way of allowing you to keep up to speed ok whilst this is worked on.


Thanks very much for picking up my suggestion about expanding that drop-down box, it makes things much easier for me and hopefully for others as well.

One slight error.....6 hours appears twice in the drop-down.


----------



## Penquin

greygit said:


> I have now found the index link ( I think) but only by entering it into the search window...... but I still cannot see "you last visited.... etc, etc.


OK try this.......

have a look at the pictures below;

the first one is the link to the Index page from the top of the new posts page - I have ringed in red where to click.

The second link is found at the top of every thread page on MHF - this is actually a screen print of THIS page before I posted this reply.

If yopu once again click on the words in the red circle that will take you directly to the Forum Index page - no need to use the search box at all (thank heavens :lol

Give that a whirl and see whether you can locate it more easily and then whether you can locate the Date of last Visit and Current time at the top left hand side.

The third attachment shows in the red box where these times are to be found (just above the link to the Index page that is on every page) .

Sorry but the order that the pictures appear is the reverse of what I have typed;

top picture is where to find the times on the index page

middle picture is the location of the link to the index page at the top of every page

the bottom picture is the link where to find the index page from the New Posts page.....

Hope that is reasonably clear.......

Dave

Edited in 30 minutes later;

At present the times have NOT reset and the New Posts are working as they are supposed to, so perhaps the solution is now working - I do hope so........


----------



## aldra

Struggling to understand

Mine works 99% of the time

Maybe I dont notice the problems

aldra


----------



## Penquin

and it's gone again........... 

oh well who knows..........

Dave


----------



## Yaxley

Great to see 'NEW POSTS' back again this evening (checked twice)
Ian


----------



## mandyandandy

still not come back here, had them for a week then gone again. 

Very frustrating
Mandy


----------



## aldra

Mines not working this morning either

Aldra


----------



## Penquin

No New Posts for me again after my short period yesterday with it working......

first on showed last nights log in time, went to new posts, said no new posts, back to index page shows current time as time of last visit.

In other words exactly as reported for the stage 2 investigation yesterday by me - which is exactly the same as the day before and so on back several weeks now.

"The time has come," the Walrus said,
"To talk of many things:
Of shoes--and ships--and sealing-wax--
Of cabbages--and kings--
And why the sea is boiling hot--
And whether pigs have wings."

it makes as much sense as what is happening here......

And we now are compelled to see the three rally posts on the index page every time we use it........ the disable option has been taken away, but not the post themselves.........

Dave :evil:


----------



## greygit

Found the Forum Index!!!     



What I found was it only shows at the top of the page when a post is opened not on the home page.......that makes a lot of sense, not. :x :x :x


----------



## EJB

Tuned in this morning....no new posts...time of last visit....same as the time I tuned in.....is it not simple a 'clock' problem.
I use the word 'simply' but appreciate that it's incredibly complicated.

Best wishes :wink:


----------



## greygit

nukeadmin said:


> ok in an effort to try and see commonality can all those having issues please ensure they log out of mhf on any mobile devices and then run through the following and post your results and the browser / version you were using:
> 
> Stage 1:
> 1. Log out of MHF
> 2. Come back a period of time later and log back in using the top left login username and password boxes next to the site logo at the top of the page.
> 3. go immediately to new posts and see if it displaying the posts since you logged out.
> 
> Stage 2:
> 1. login to mhf and Leave browser open on the mhf forums index page and stop browsing the site.
> 2. Come back a period of time later and refresh the page
> 3. Make a note of the "You last visited on" date / time"
> 4. go to new posts and see if it displays posts since you stopped using the site earlier
> 
> then post results here and Browser / Version


Nuke
Stage 1: no its not showing any New Posts.
Stage 2: Have left site for an hour and refreshed and have,
You last visited on Today - 9:04 am
The time now is Today - 10:05 am
All times are GMT + 1 Hour
Now at new post and yes showing new posts for the last hour.
Firefox . V 20.0.1


----------



## Penquin

EJB said:


> is it not simple a 'clock' problem.
> Best wishes :wink:


I made that suggestion a lot more than a couple of weeks ago........

I suggested that the problem is perhaps due to the time of last visit resetting itself randomly - it appears to be unstable, works well for a few hours, perhaps a day or longer, during that time the New Posts functions normally.

Then suddenly it resets itself and gets into the habit of resetting itself frequently.

But so far this has not been answered, Nuke has reset the time back to GMT rather than GMT+1 but that has not altered the apparent instability of the whole thing.

All we can do is make the suggestion, whether it is examined or not is not within our grasp.

Dave :roll:


----------



## erneboy

I don't know a whole lot about computers but I can apply logic to problems, so here goes.

Computers are machines with programming. They don't usually alter their own settings or method of operation, so when something goes wrong it's usually as a result of some change or changes made by the person/s operating it or a failure of a component. 

Files can also become corrupted. They may be difficult and time consuming to trace and therefore, in my opinion, logic dictates investigating that possibility last.

In my opinion logic dictates that the first things to try are undoing any recent changes That should be tried as a temporary measure in order to see if the problem/s persist, that should be tried regardless of whether it's not possible to envisage any connection between the fault and those changes.

In this way it's possible to go some way towards reinstating the system to the condition it was in when things last worked as they should.

The long term faults we are all aware of are different issues and can be addressed later.

Nuke has of course applied logic in his attempts at curing the problem but he has limited the scope of his approach by excluding some possibilities. Surely it is logical that back tracking on a couple more recently added features, as a temporary measure, must be considered if only for the purposes of elimination?

Alan.


----------



## nukeadmin

> And we now are compelled to see the three rally posts on the index page every time we use it........ the disable option has been taken away, but not the post themselves.........


re-enabled, if you recall Dave this was part of debugging, i have played around with many aspects of the site and still cant get to the bottom of it, the oddity is that it works fine for some people and others it doesn't at all and yet others have it working intermittently

So you can appreciate the difficulty in getting to the bottom of it


----------



## Penquin

I am very much aware that it is a major problem due to the apparently random nature, I think Aldra epitomises that with her two posts;

at 2048 on 4th May she posted;



Aldra said:


> Mine works 99% of the time


and then at 0602 5th May;



Aldra said:


> Mines not working this morning either


So we are well aware of the problem.

The removal of the opt out feature seemed to be the only one of the new features that has been disabled, we do not appear to have lost the rally posts in total, or the pictures at the top.

Both of these features more or less coincide with the first appearance of the problem with New Posts IMO. Hence why I have repeatedly suggested that they be temporarily removed and then start again one at a time so that any changes can be observed.

As erneboy commented;



erneboy said:


> In my opinion logic dictates that the first things to try are undoing any recent changes That should be tried as a temporary measure in order to see if the problem/s persist, that should be tried regardless of whether it's not possible to envisage any connection between the fault and those changes.


and in that he echoes comments that have been made by many people through this thread.

Surely now is the time to try this suggestion - you cannot lose by it surely?

Simply removing the option to disable the rally posts has patently NOT solved the problem, so logic suggests that it is not responsible.

But we cannot say the same about the rally posts themselves, or the pictures since these do not appear to have been removed so no conclusions about their possible involvement can be made until that has been tried.

IMO at present a prospective member visiting this site would quickly pick up the inherent problems with the operation - and that surely is not what one would wish them to perceive?

The continued display of the restricted number of pictures that are currently being used will only interest those present at the event - not a casual visitor since it looks as if MHF only has a very restricted number of events worthy of being shared - which we know is not the case.

I am sorry if this appears negative, we all appreciate that solving the problem is difficult.

My thoughts still lead me to the serious suggestion that the fault lies with the* "Time of last visit" *section - that is what appears to be unstable and to reset itself soon after reopening for each of us that has tried stage 1 and stage 2 as you asked. That display now seems to update to the current time - which of course is *NOT* the time of* last* visit, but time of *current* visit.

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

pictures at the top of forum index disabled / rally postings disabled Dave, see if that works



> My thoughts still lead me to the serious suggestion that the fault lies with the "Time of last visit" section - that is what appears to be unstable and to reset itself soon after reopening for each of us that has tried stage 1 and stage 2 as you asked. That display now seems to update to the current time - which of course is NOT the time of last visit, but time of current visit.


which is what I have been saying Dave lol, it is session based as far as i can tell. The session should start and the previous expired session time should become the last visit time but instead it seems the session lapses and then when you come back the session start time becomes also the last visit time


----------



## Penquin

Thanks for that Nuke, I will give it a whirl.

I obviously did not follow the point about sessions etc - too much specialist terminology for a mere science teacher (retired) :lol: 

Dave

OK just a thought......

with the pictures the are changed every time you open the relevant page.....

would that effectively trigger a close of session start of new session each time since it is programmed to change the pictures every time?

I am just trying to think how such a display and the need to access the database each time MIGHT be the trigger......

Probably wrong but just a thought......


----------



## MrsW

Fantastic! Pictures gone, rally posts gone and MHF working properly again.

Thank you so much Nuke, we are both very happy (as I expect others will be!)

Dave has talked of little else over the last few days so it will be great to have him minus the stress. He has tried so hard to work out what was wrong- we were both convinced it was the photos that were messing it up and it looks like we might be right!


----------



## nukeadmin

> Fantastic! Pictures gone, rally posts gone and MHF working properly again.


hold your horses  they are temporary disabled to test, and can't tell if its working properly within a few minutes


----------



## Penquin

I have been off for a couple of hours (working :lol

came back, refreshed and last visit is correct,

temporary it may be, but it looks as if there lies the source of the error - the pictures seem to be triggering the reset of the time of last visit to the present time.........

so that will need a rethink as to how to have them without such a reset each time.

Thanks Nuke, I do hope it lasts........ :lol:

and that others find the same thing.... :lol: 

Dave


----------



## greygit

Penquin said:


> I have been off for a couple of hours (working :lol
> 
> came back, refreshed and last visit is correct,
> 
> temporary it may be, but it looks as if there lies the source of the error - the pictures seem to be triggering the reset of the time of last visit to the present time.........
> 
> so that will need a rethink as to how to have them without such a reset each time.
> 
> Thanks Nuke, I do hope it lasts........ :lol:
> 
> and that others find the same thing.... :lol:
> 
> Dave


Sorry guys, don't celebrate too soon mine is not working.


----------



## Penquin

greygit said:


> Sorry guys, don't celebrate too soon mine is not working.


The local word is "merde" - it still appears to be functioning here........

Oh well, back to the drawing board...... :roll:

Dave


----------



## greygit

i AM NOT GOING TO HOLD MY BREATH BUT THIS MORNING IT WORKED!!!


----------



## Penquin

Still OK this morning - it is correctly telling me that I last visited at 9.40 yesterday evening - that is the first time for several weeks that it has worked.

Thanks Nuke, now how can we have the full range of pics WITHOUT triggering the reset? Can it be done via another method ?

That requires some careful thought.

Dave


----------



## erneboy

Good job Nuke, mine is working fine again too, Alan.


----------



## teljoy

Penquin said:


> Still OK this morning - it is correctly telling me that I last visited at 9.40 yesterday evening - that is the first time for several weeks that it has worked.
> 
> Thanks Nuke, now how can we have the full range of pics WITHOUT triggering the reset? Can it be done via another method ?
> 
> That requires some careful thought.
> 
> Dave


Sorry Folks

Mine ain't working. Zero new posts and first boot up since yesterday afternoon.

Terry


----------



## EJB

Still the same problem here....no new posts....it's been totally consistent while others have seen it come and go.


----------



## erneboy

teljoy said:


> Penquin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still OK this morning - it is correctly telling me that I last visited at 9.40 yesterday evening - that is the first time for several weeks that it has worked.
> 
> Thanks Nuke, now how can we have the full range of pics WITHOUT triggering the reset? Can it be done via another method ?
> 
> That requires some careful thought.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Folks
> 
> Mine ain't working. Zero new posts and first boot up since yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Terry
Click to expand...

Oops!


----------



## Penquin

Very curious, greygit found the same thing and then suddenly it worked, maybe try shutting down and reopening in case there is a cookie issue?

It is still working for me, sorry (no I'm not soeey for myself, but sorry it is NOT for you.... 

This will also bump it up so that hopefully others will see and comment on what they find..... :?:

Whatever that is, knowing will help find out (says he with fingers crossed)

Dave


----------



## greygit

Penquin said:


> Very curious, greygit found the same thing and then suddenly it worked, maybe try shutting down and reopening in case there is a cookie issue?
> 
> It is still working for me, sorry (no I'm not soeey for myself, but sorry it is NOT for you....
> 
> This will also bump it up so that hopefully others will see and comment on what they find..... :?:
> 
> Whatever that is, knowing will help find out (says he with fingers crossed)
> 
> Dave


Glad I didn't hold my breath as mine isn't working again.  :evil:


----------



## dw1

still not working for me!


----------



## greygit

Have signed off for forty five mins now signed back on and New Posts working fine. 8O 8O :?


----------



## teljoy

Penquin said:


> Very curious, greygit found the same thing and then suddenly it worked, maybe try shutting down and reopening in case there is a cookie issue?
> 
> It is still working for me, sorry (no I'm not soeey for myself, but sorry it is NOT for you....
> 
> This will also bump it up so that hopefully others will see and comment on what they find..... :?:
> 
> Whatever that is, knowing will help find out (says he with fingers crossed)
> 
> Dave


Tried all that before but try again.

Ran ccleaner removed all cookies then signed in again. It worked momentarily as I had a couple of new posts.
However had some lunch and returned to find zero posts and the times shown as last visit the same as current time.

Just a thought but as some people have not had a problem could they be on older versions of browsers as I always update to the latest version and the problem be with the browser? May be worth checking.

Terry

Also I notice having signed out, cleared all cookies and logged back using the sign in facility on the left of the page that the sign in on the right of the page still held my login name and password although I had cleared it on logout. Association of IP address perhaps?

Terry


----------



## Penquin

If it still had your name on the right hand side then not all cookies or whatever had been deleted surely?

If I do that and log in I come up as "guest" until I log in......

I am not trying to explain, merely observe, I genuinely do not know what is causing it (otherwise I could claim a consultant's fee of umpteen thousands per hour etc........ dream on. :lol

For me it is still running as it did before - no problems and New Posts working perfectly - that is what makes it so curious........

Sadly, few people are recording their observations so it is difficult to ensure a representative sample. 

If more people would record whether it is or is not working that would give a clearer picture, but is may still be far from clear......

Dave


----------



## greygit

Not working again.   :evil:


----------



## Penquin

Just stopped for me after MHF running at about the same speed as a paralysed snail with a broken foot.......

No idea why as nothing else has changed.......  

Dave


----------



## daveil

Mine still not


----------



## teljoy

Penquin said:


> Just stopped for me after MHF running at about the same speed as a paralysed snail with a broken foot.......
> 
> No idea why as nothing else has changed.......
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave

Just opened MHF this morning and it's working for new posts. But I am not holding my breath.

Terry


----------



## Penquin

Same for me, the paralysed snail seems to have gone on holiday and it seems to be working again......

Only time will tell.........

Dave


----------



## colonel

Nope, still not working for me although it did first thing this morning.


----------



## rosalan

I still have two problems with MHF site. I have "1 New Message" highlighted, which I read days ago and cannot remove. I have even deleted the message...

Also "Word Associations" will scroll for a moment then freeze.
Everything else works fine on my PC.
I have checked (CCleaner, Reg Mechanic and Windows own check)

Alan


----------



## erneboy

I have had that PM thing for several weeks too and have mentioned it before.

I wonder if it's just the two of us or are others having the same problem? Alan.


----------



## rosalan

erneboy said:


> I have had that PM thing for several weeks too and have mentioned it before.
> 
> I wonder if it's just the two of us or are others having the same problem? Alan.


I have it on good authority that it is a fault restricted to anyone with the name 'Alan' :lol: :lol:

Alan


----------



## Penquin

That is not a problem that I have encountered (yet), but the list of problems on MHF seems to be getting longer and longer every day,

none of them seem to have been sorted out and yet we are told they are big worked on and "are only small problems".....

at what point does a long list of "small problems" become a big problem ?

I realise that MHF is only part of Nukes business portfolio; presumably it is one of the first since I believe MHF was started before ODB,

but surely, new or old, the subscribers to MHF (who of course pay the bills) deserve serious consideration and prompt action.........

one of the other threads about something being incorrect (the thread about the wrong pictures being attached to the USB version of the campsite database - all of which of course depend on MHF subscribers contributions) a poster said that he read somewhere that "the two are in Italy for training, I do not know if that is true, maybe someone else has read the same somewhere?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1416135.html#1416135

If so presumably no progress will be made in the next few days.

Dave


----------



## mandyandandy

IT'S BACK !!!    at 8.32pm last night I regained conciousness and I have the non read posts back on my screen. 

How long this will last who knows but at least its a positive sign.   

Mandy


----------



## greygit

mandyandandy said:


> IT'S BACK !!!    at 8.32pm last night I regained conciousness and I have the non read posts back on my screen.
> 
> How long this will last who knows but at least its a positive sign.
> 
> Mandy


Don't get too excited Mandy it only does it to tease you it will gone soon. wink:


----------



## Penquin

When I go back to the Index page I sometimes seem to get a couple of lines at the top left hand side in the blue line separating the very top selection and the white section with last posts in it.

This has codes for the time of last session and the current time .php - or so it appears, but it is transitory.

No idea what they are - have never seen them before Nuke removed the pictures and rally posts last weekend, so maybe it's connected.

BUT it now appears to be completely loading on IE10 which it has not done often in the recent past - so that may also be due to the pictures NOT being there and therefore not dragging the index page down.

I know that Nuke said the delay caused by having the pictures is only a fraction of a second, but it now appears to complete the loading of the age which it never did before........

But I am not assuming that the New Posts will remain working - it has failed a couple of times since the change back was made, so I do not know what the answer is for the future.  

Dave


----------



## uncleswede

Getting back on topic (as the OP, I feel obliged to ), New Posts has been working for me now for four days...

This may be fixed


----------



## nukeadmin

ok I am back, Ben and I have both been away (as i did post) since Monday and got back into the UK late yesterday afternoon

So no, no work has been done in the meantime 

The problems I have is that sometimes a problem is posted about, I do nothing about it at all, and the next day the poster comes online and says thanks for fixing it. Now obviously not all faults are like this, but some are, this is due to software installed on peoples PCs, browser incompatibilities (sometimes caused by plugins / addons on that particular persons PC), security apps blocks cookies and cause weird and wonderful cookie / session problems etc etc ad infinitum

So to say "That is not a problem that I have encountered (yet), but the list of problems on MHF seems to be getting longer and longer every day, " isn't quite fair as sometimes the same issue causes knock on effects, other times there is no issue and its particular to that person / their PC etc as we saw with your issue with the map not being displayed Dave. I try my best to fix issues but sometimes I am chasing my own tail when an issue seems to work for most people but not for a small group, and sometimes the functionality is something that a small proportion of the users use and so I have to prioritise jobs based on time available, effort to resolve, impact on whole membership etc.

Once I have caught up with work, some of which is mhf and some of which is other I can then come back to looking at issues on MHF and resolve them one at a time.


----------



## rosalan

Thanks Nuke.
I never did have the missing New Posts but I do have highlighted in bold "1 New Message" which will not go away.
Rather more oddly I cannot view or add to 'Word Associations', whether this is a problem restricted to my machine only, I do not know. 
As I am using Windows 8 and the latest IE (whichever that is) which are constantly being updated by Microsoft where potential bugs are always possible. I realise that it is always possible that an update is causing my glitch. However, I am sure I am not the only one being updated which may leave me with a cookie type problem, my machine not liking the format created within that thread.

Alan

p.s. I wanted to buy something from your stand at Peterborough but you were too busy chatting to Ben, after a time I left. Can't remember what it was now but guess I bought it somewhere else.
 
Hope you had a good trip!


----------



## greygit

I can only speak for myself but New Posts are the priority for me as I have found that's the only way the site seems to work as there are an awful lot of posts to wade through other wise. 8O :?


----------



## EJB

An update of my situation.

'New posts' hasn't worked since the beginning of the problem.
Tried all the suggested remedies.

Last two days it doesn't even show 'new posts' if I leave the forum then return later....it used to.

3 different PCs operating XP, Vista and Windows 7.
Including different countries in Northern Europe with the Vista and 7 machines.


----------



## mandyandandy

Agghhhhh I knew I'd spoke too soon, been away for weekend then come back to find problem has returned all posts showing as read. 

blast and I thought the sun had shone on me   

Mandy


----------



## mandyandandy

Roslan --- I also have the message about having 1 mail not read, mine however was from someone who was dismissed so I thought I was just stuck with him in my mail box. How strange !! 

Mandy


----------



## erneboy

nukeadmin said:


> ................ this is due to software installed on peoples PCs, browser incompatibilities (sometimes caused by plugins / addons on that particular persons PC), security apps blocks cookies and cause weird and wonderful cookie / session problems etc etc ad infinitum
> 
> ..........................


Hope you had a good trip Nuke.

With regard to your comment above, it seems to me that if that were so then we should expect to encounter problems on other web sites too?

There are several functions on MHF which don't work properly for me while I have not encountered any problems on other web sites.

I think it's fairly clear to most, even if not to you, that there are actually several problems on this site, Alan.

Edit: For example the space between the p and e in the word hope above is not of my making and cannot be corrected by editing.


----------



## Penquin

nukeadmin said:


> I try my best to fix issues but sometimes I am chasing my own tail when an issue seems to work for most people but not for a small group, and sometimes the functionality is something that a small proportion of the users use and so I have to prioritise jobs based on time available, effort to resolve, impact on whole membership etc.


I will say again that many of the issues seem to have been resolved since you took the pictures and the rally posts off even if it was" only temporary disabled to test"

as regards you not being around this week, I was not aware of that until someone posted that they had read somewhere that you were away.

I did not see it as a site announcement and no-one else has confirmed seeing that posted.

*But there is little to be gained from furthering a "you said this" "I said that" thread IMO.*

You are back and hopefully will continue to look at the reported difficulties that others have found, for me New Posts has worked virtually perfectly for some time now as I have said repeatedly on this thread, apart from one evening when the whole of MHF alone seemed to be working at the speed of a paralysed snail (as I reported),

the map issues are not easy to resolve I am sure, and I am not criticising you for those, the majority of MHF is currently running well, long may it stay like that.

Dave


----------



## greygit

Penquin said:


> nukeadmin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I try my best to fix issues but sometimes I am chasing my own tail when an issue seems to work for most people but not for a small group, and sometimes the functionality is something that a small proportion of the users use and so I have to prioritise jobs based on time available, effort to resolve, impact on whole membership etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I will say again that many of the issues seem to have been resolved since you took the pictures and the rally posts off even if it was" only temporary disabled to test"
> 
> as regards you not being around this week, I was not aware of that until someone posted that they had read somewhere that you were away.
> 
> I did not see it as a site announcement and no-one else has confirmed seeing that posted.
> 
> *But there is little to be gained from furthering a "you said this" "I said that" thread IMO.*
> 
> You are back and hopefully will continue to look at the reported difficulties that others have found, for me New Posts has worked virtually perfectly for some time now as I have said repeatedly on this thread, apart from one evening when the whole of MHF alone seemed to be working at the speed of a paralysed snail (as I reported),
> 
> the map issues are not easy to resolve I am sure, and I am not criticising you for those, the majority of MHF is currently running well, long may it stay like that.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave
you say "..... for me New Posts has worked virtually perfectly for some time now...." Has it? If that's the case why, perhaps we should be looking to see how your PC differs to other members as I'm totally fed up with the way the site is at the moment.
G


----------



## Penquin

greygit said:


> Dave
> you say "..... for me New Posts has worked virtually perfectly for some time now...." Has it? If that's the case why, perhaps we should be looking to see how your PC differs to other members as I'm totally fed up with the way the site is at the moment.
> G


I genuinely do not know, but as I have posted frequently since he disabled to pictures and rally posts I have only had one short issue where they did not work - when the whole of MHF ran like the paralysed snail I mentioned....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1416001.html#1416001

so I cannot answer your query, I am now back using IE10 and it works, Google Chrome works and Mozilla Firefox works (which is what MrsW has used throughout).

I do wish I could help you solve the issue, and on this point I do agree with Nuke, there may well be peculiarities in each of our PC's which is initiating a clash - for some reason my issues seem not to be causing a problems at the moment.

It is not that I have lost interest in helping, simply that I do not know what to suggest. As Alan has commented the difficulties seem to be unique to MHF, but that is not a criticism of MHF simply an observation.

Dave


----------



## erneboy

Good point Dave. Perhaps we could be a little more clear and avoid the possibility of causing annoyance if when posting an observation we actually said, "this is just an observation".

I will try to remember to do that in future. It is a phrase I often used in business to make the motive for comments clear and it did work.

The trouble with saying or posting what might be taken as criticism is that it often makes the recipient defensive rather than getting a helpful or constructive response, Alan.


----------



## greygit

Penquin said:


> greygit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave
> you say "..... for me New Posts has worked virtually perfectly for some time now...." Has it? If that's the case why, perhaps we should be looking to see how your PC differs to other members as I'm totally fed up with the way the site is at the moment.
> G
> 
> 
> 
> I genuinely do not know, but as I have posted frequently since he disabled to pictures and rally posts I have only had one short issue where they did not work - when the whole of MHF ran like the paralysed snail I mentioned....
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1416001.html#1416001
> 
> so I cannot answer your query, I am now back using IE10 and it works, Google Chrome works and Mozilla Firefox works (which is what MrsW has used throughout).
> 
> I do wish I could help you solve the issue, and on this point I do agree with Nuke, there may well be peculiarities in each of our PC's which is initiating a clash - for some reason my issues seem not to be causing a problems at the moment.
> 
> It is not that I have lost interest in helping, simply that I do not know what to suggest. As Alan has commented the difficulties seem to be unique to MHF, but that is not a criticism of MHF simply an observation.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I have tried all five of our PC and New Posts doesn't work on any of them and one of them is a new laptop with very little extra software on it yet, so I still think the problem is with the site.
Perhaps the site would benefit if it had a full time manager but I suppose cost comes into then.


----------



## nukeadmin

> I did not see it as a site announcement and no-one else has confirmed seeing that posted.


hmmm Dave, what else would you have me do, i did post it in the site announcements section, the post is still there for all to see.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-140241-away-for-a-few-days.html

on this thread, some people say the site works fine, others have many issues, some are definite issues but others are just pecularities of a particular computer with mhf, whether you get issues with other sites is another matter entirely as the other sites may have totally different code accessing different functionality.

My biggest issue everyday with coding here on MHF is that as I work on one aspect / issue, the thread quickly fills with posts complaining about other aspects of the site and I end up ping ponging around trying to accommodate people. Wouldn't it be easier to post an individual post on the bugs forum section and all posts on that thread are pertaining to that particular bug. It would make it so much easier for me to work through them then without looking like I am ignoring people on threads.


----------



## Penquin

Normally site announcements of late have been at the top of the index page and have stayed there for months - this one cannot have been stuck there as I am sure I would have noticed it. I rarely look at the section of the index marked "Site announcements" since they are usually displayed at the top, in the same manner as the announcement about MHF insurance winning an award is still there and has been there at the top of the page since 12th April..

Maybe that is my fault, but I doubt that I am unique in not seeing that announcement.

As regards the issues, members will post when something causes them concern as it does not appear as it did before, that is human nature.

This thread started about New Posts, but other problems have been included by various posters (including me) since having them posted elsewhere does not seem to have attracted any response from you.

That may be a criticism from me - but if you do not respond with even a "holding" post, members are going to get peeed off and responses will get stronger - that is also human nature.

People can only post about what service they get, and of course they have paid for that service, so raising comments should be considered as important feedback. acknowledging those comments can only be considered as common courtesy for anyone trying to run a business.

If you took an article back to a shop as it did not work, I very much doubt that you would be happy to just stand and wait and be apparently ignored. MHF is a business like any other, although perhaps different in the way it operates. 

I realise that this post is not going to prove popular with you - but the gist of it has been mentioned by many other subscribers in many other threads. I am simply putting it as I see it.

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

ok Dave, we aren't getting anywhere with this. 

I am going to post a new thread to continue work on the "new posts" only issue. I am going to lock this thread

If anyone has other issues, then please start a new thread in the Bugs forum section so I can work through them in a more logical and organised method


----------

